# Detector de voltaje directo a la salida de los parlantes.



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ene 18, 2021)

Hola queridos amigos del foro.
Les comento que estoy haciendo un curso de transistores , que está muy bueno , por Internet,
desde hace unos 5 meses, 2 horas por semana.
Se trata de un curso a nivel medio teórico y práctico.
Ahora estamos construyendo un detector de voltaje directo, que como sabemos, de existir
este voltaje arruinaría los parlantes y la calidad de sonido de los mismos.
Estos pequeños proyectos, los hacemos todos en Protoboard.

Adjunto el diagrama del proyecto.

En cuanto se refiere a la fuente, se requiere el uso de un transformador de 220/12VCA
TAP CENTRAL.
Como no tengo ese trafo , se me ocurre que puede funcionar bien con el que si tengo
es de 220VCA/24 +24 VCA con Tap central haciendo la adaptación al colocarle 2 reductores
de voltaje según esquema adjunto.
Ustedes que la tienen clara, les pregunto:
Que les parece ?
Gracias desde ya por la molestia que se toman con este aprendíz de electrónico.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 18, 2021)

La señal del sensor, cuando es negativa tendría que llegar a unos -8v (no hice calculos para la corriente de Q1) para que Q3 conduzca y desactive el darlington. Eso si lo deja Q2 porque la base-emisor va actuar como un zener al llegar a unos 5-9v y dependiendo del transistor puede traer problema (Si la tensión VBEo es menor a 8v).

En cambio, cuando la señal es positiva, Q2 conducirá con tan solo 0,7v apagando Q1.

¿ Es normal que el circuito actué desparejo en las polaridades, o mejor dicho, tolerable ?


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ene 20, 2021)

Hola *switchxxi.*
Gracias por contestar.
No se aún no he tomado voltajes, porque no he armado el circuito.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 20, 2021)

¿Por qué usas rectificadores de media onda en las fuentes?
Te falta el diodo volante del relé.

Te recomendaría que hagas los esquemas linealmente de positivo (arriba) a negativo (abajo) no es obligatorio pero clarifica mucho la lectura.

Honestamente no sé que hace Q3, me da la sensación que nada.... 
Edito: Vale ¿Q2 apaga el relé en los semiciclos positivos y Q3 en los negativos? Un poco rebuscado lo veo. 
Reedito, no , tampoco me cuadra eso porque Q3 conducirá pero Q2 no y entonces ¿Es Q3 el que apaga el relé através de la R de 47k? Si es así en el otro semiciclo lo apaga sin resistencia, no es simétrico.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ene 20, 2021)

Hola *Scooter.*
Gracias por visitar este post.
Entiendo perfectamente tus dudas sobre el principio de funcionamiento del circuito,
pero me temo que no formule bien la pregunta, *quise decir:*

_*En cuanto se refiere a la fuente, se requiere el uso de un transformador de 220/12VCA*_
*TAP CENTRAL.
Como no tengo ese trafo , se me ocurre que puede funcionar bien con el que si tengo
es de 220VCA/24 +24 VCA con Tap central haciendo la adaptación al colocarle 2 reductores
de voltaje según esquema adjunto.
Ustedes que la tienen clara, les pregunto:*
_*Que les parece ?*_

En cuanto a *que les parece* , me refería al bajar el voltaje mediante el uso de los reguladores de 
voltaje, si se puede lograr o no de ese modo.
*Solo el circuito de la fuente rectificadora de media onda, no el circuito de protección. *
Me pareció innecesario explicar el principio de funcionamiento del circuito, que paso a explicar.

Este circuito *bien sencillo* no requiere una fuente de onda completa como la conocemos ya que
es un circuito que explica como corta el ingreso de *+ VCD o  -VCD *que eventualmente puedan
ir a los parlantes cuando se pone en corto el amplificador en los aparatos antiguos.
Está montado en una placa Protoboard.
*Repito, es solo a los efectos didácticos.*

Los componentes del circuito son:
*4 transistores NPN tipo PN 6222, o similar* , 2 de ellos conectados en PAR DARLINGTON,
al que llamamos Q1 que hace las veces de Drive RELAY.
Los otros 2 serían los PRE DRIVER del relay, Q2 (emisor común ) y Q3 (Base común).
Este Q3 tiene el colector conectado a la base del Q1 y el emisor a la base del Q2.
1 RELAY de 12 VCC.
1 resistencia de 100 KOhm que polariza al Q1.
1 Resistencia de 47 KOhm que polariza a la base del Q2 y que esta conectado en emisor común.





Un extremo de la resistencia de Q2, es un alambre (ver color naranja) que actúa como sensor de voltaje directo,
Cuando lo apoyamos sobre el cátodo del diodo que lleva el voltaje positivo, Abre el RELAY
impidiendo la entrada de +VCD al parlante y cuando lo apoyamos sobre el ánodo del diodo 
que lleva voltaje negativo, abre el relay impidiendo la entrada de -VCD al parlante.

Como recién lo estoy armando, por el inconveniente de trafo que expliqué, aún no he tomado
los correspondientes voltajes. No obstante lo he visto funcionar y *creeme que FUNCIONA BIEN.*

Dios te Bendiga. 
Roberto.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 20, 2021)

El circuito de alimentación que expusiste tiene que funcionar. El único problema es la corriente que tiene que aportar ya que influye y mucho en la disipación de los reguladores.

Ambos reguladores tienen que "deshacerse" de (24 * 1.414) - 12 = 22v lo que es muchísimo.

Para paliar eso puedes usar un regulador de 24v, esa salida sera tu positivo ademas de la alimentación de un regulador de 12v, la salida de ese sera tu tierra, la conexión que sobra del puente rectificador sera el negativo.

Solo se usa una mitad del transformador, con un rectificador de onda completa, pero eso depende de que alimente ese transformador. Lo que expuse es para alimentar solo el circuito, o, mejor dicho, un circuito de poca corriente.

De todas formas cabe preguntar ¿ Que es lo que va a alimentar ese circuito ? ¿ Cuanto consumirá ? ¿ De que potencia es el transformador ?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 21, 2021)

Pon el diodo volante o morirá el transistor si es que aún no ha muerto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ene 21, 2021)

Hola Sres.switchxxi. y Scooter.
Gracias por estar atento a este tema.
La potencia del transformador es 96 watt. (48 voltios de salida X 2 Amperes.)
El trató tiene que alimentar, como dije mas arriba, solo al Relay de 12 volt.
Cuando lo pueda hacer, ya que me falta algún componente ( y no puedo
salir a comprarlos, por la edad, ya que soy de riesgo).
Entonces recién después de hacerlo, voy a pasar fotos y las mediciones.
Bendiciones a ambos.
Un abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 21, 2021)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> La potencia del transformador es 96 watt. (48 voltios de salida X 2 Amperes.)
> El trató tiene que alimentar, como dije mas arriba, solo al Relay de 12 volt.



Supongo que la protección no solo es ese circuito que expusiste, sino no veo porque la necesidad de una fuente partida.

Aun así puedes hacer como te he dicho, con un regulador de 24 y uno de 12 y la mitad de la sección del transformador. Hay que tener cuidado igual a la disipación.

Como lo planteas tu la disipación máxima sera de: *(24 * 1.414) - 12 = 22v*, si se le pide 1A (máxima corriente del 78xx) eso son *22W* por regulador.

Como lo planteo yo se reduce a: *(24 * 1.414) - 24 = 10v*, si se le pide 1A, eso son *10W* en el regulador de 24v y *24v - 12v = 12v *y a 1A termina siendo *12W* en el regulador de 12v. Osea se baja la disipación a la mitad.

Si bien la corriente que usara el circuito parece poca, si se hace cuentas que el relé consume 0.1A la disipación pasa a 1W y 1,2W respectivamente, osea necesitara un pequeño disipador.

Pero todo depende del consumo.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ene 23, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Supongo que la protección no solo es ese circuito que expusiste, sino no veo porque la necesidad de una fuente partida.
> 
> Aun así puedes hacer como te he dicho, con un regulador de 24 y uno de 12 y la mitad de la sección del transformador. Hay que tener cuidado igual a la disipación.
> 
> ...


Hola querido amigo *switchxxi*
La fuente partida, es necesaria para tener voltaje *+VCC, otro -Vcc y GND .*
Si te fijas en el esquema debo usar esas 3 salidas.
*Y si he pensado en el disipador.*
Gracias.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 24, 2021)

Ahora que veo me doy cuenta que se me paso por alto que si usas una configuración como la que te dije, si bien reduces la disipación a la mitad, la corriente máxima que podrás obtener es de poco mas de 0.5A. ya que el regulador de 24v tiene que aportar la corriente no solo de la linea de 24v positivos sino la alimentación del regulador de 12v.



DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> La fuente partida, es necesaria para tener voltaje *+VCC, otro -Vcc y GND .*
> Si te fijas en el esquema debo usar esas 3 salidas.



Perdón, quizás se me escapa, pero sigo sin ver para que se usa la tensión negativa en el esquema del primer post.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 24, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> sigo sin ver para que se usa la tensión negativa en el esquema del primer post.


Yo tampoco lo entiendo...
La operación del circuito es mas o menos clara...ponele, pero la tensión del sensor, que no sé donde se conecta, no puede exceder de +/-0.7V...
No parece proteger en la forma convencional sino que mas bien recorta la señal si el sensor se conecta al cable "rojo" del parlante.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 24, 2021)

Lo triste es que vi el video de donde se ha sacado el circuito. Jamas se muestra como funciona con audio, solo muestra que funciona cuando el terminal sensor se conecta al positivo como al negativo de la fuente, de ahí que se este pidiendo que haya una fuente dual.

De todo eso saco que, si, puedes usar el transformador que posees sin problemas con los reguladores como propones porque la corriente es la del relé prácticamente. Para las pruebas ni se van a calentar los reguladores (igual van a necesitar disipador), de echo para lo único que sirven es para que el relé no trabaje demasiado exigido (12v vs 34v).

Sigo sin entender como funciona el circuito, de echo para mi no lo hace, o mas bien lo hace pésimamente. En un principio pensé que sería una parte de un circuito mas amplio, pero no.

Imagino que la idea es que la inercia del relé lo mantenga encendido ya que el audio es fluctuante, pero se me hace que a bajas frecuencias el relé oscilara y no por protección. Lo único que evita eso es que se tiene la suerte que el relé necesita mucha mas corriente para activarse que para mantener los contactos cerrados. ¿ Y tal vez por eso ande ?

Lo que no me gusta es que las tensiones de activación no son iguales, +0.7v para el positivo y unos -8v para el negativo (Quizás menos porque hice cálculos por encima y rápido sin tener en en cuenta las corrientes en los transistores).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 24, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Lo que no me gusta es que las tensiones de activación no son iguales, +0.7v para el positivo y unos -8v para el negativo (Quizás menos porque hice cálculos por encima y rápido sin tener en en cuenta las corrientes en los transistores).


Naaaa...yo tampoco calculé las corrientes, pero -para mí- ambos umbrales son iguales:
Cuando la base de Q2 supere 0.7V este comienza a conducir y Q3 se bloquea mas por que el emisor es mas positivo que la base (que está a 0V). Cuando la base de Q2 caiga por debajo de -0.7V Q2 continúa bloqueado (tiene el emisor a masa) y comienza a conducir Q3 por que su base (GND) es 0.7V mas positiva que el emisor. En ambos casos se bloquea el darlington y se apaga el relay.

Es un engendro, pero bue....yo al menos pondría un divisor de tensión en el lugar de la R=47K para poder ajustar el potencial de disparo.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 24, 2021)

Me hiciste dudar y eso es bueno. A veces suelo decir tonterías (bueno... siempre), y por eso tuve que simular el circuito para ver que es lo que realmente pasaba y si, se necesitan al menos -6v para que corte el darlington.

Hay que tener en cuenta que la señal pasa por una resistencia de 47k, cuando la tensión en la punta sensora sea de -0.7v, si, efectivamente empieza a conducir Q3, pero cuando lo hace forma un divisor de tensión con la resistencia de 100k y la de 47k que tira la tensión de nuevo para arriba, por lo que en la base de Q3 siempre estará a -0.7v por mas negativa que sea la tensión de la sonda (hasta cierto punto obvio), eso si, cambia la cantidad de corriente que circula por el transistor haciendo que la tensión de la base del darlington vaya bajando de a poco hasta que, al llegar a 1,2v aproximadamente, dejara de conducir, para eso, con los valores de resistencias que hay en el circuito se necesita unos -6v.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 24, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> por lo que en la base de Q3 siempre estará a -0.7v por mas negativa que sea la tensión de la sonda


Es que la base de Q3 no está a -0.7V sino a 0V y se polariza con una ddp de +0.7V cuando el sensor baja a -0.7V.
Pero si, tenes razón, la 100K hace un divisor.
Tenes la curva de la evolución de la tensión de base de Q2 ??


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ene 24, 2021)

Nunca me hubiera imaginado que un circuito tan inocente, podría despertar la curiosidad de mis amigos técnicos e ingenieros.
Les ruego que vean este vídeo, de una persona que tal vez no sea Ingeniero en Electrónica , pero que le sobra humildad y es 
un buen profesor.







	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 24, 2021

Hola Amigos, en este otro vídeo pueden aprender algo más del tema.






SALUDOS A TODOS.
ESPERO PODER ALLANAR TODAS VUESTRAS DUDAS.
Roberto.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 24, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que la base de Q3 no está a -0.7V sino a 0V y se polariza con una ddp de +0.7V cuando el sensor baja a -0.7V.
> Pero si, tenes razón, la 100K hace un divisor.
> Tenes la curva de la evolución de la tensión de base de Q2 ??


Por suerte puedo echarle la culpa al calor que hizo hoy... al menos puedo acusar a otro de mis errores... ¿ tal vez ? .

Tenes razón, cámbiese base de Q3 por emisor de Q3. Pequeño cortocircuito mental de mi parte.

Tengo que aprender a usar el LTSpice, lo simule en el proteus porque es el que tengo a mano. (Igual volveré a repasar lo poco que había aprendido para manejar LTSpice y simularlo ahí ya que me parece una mejor herramienta).





DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Nunca me hubiera imaginado que un circuito tan inocente, podría despertar la curiosidad de mis amigos técnicos e ingenieros.
> Les ruego que vean este vídeo, de una persona que tal vez no sea Ingeniero en Electrónica , pero que le sobra humildad y es
> un buen profesor.


Si, ese video lo vi, de ahí la respuesta que di antes (ya con mas noción de lo que se trata de hacer) a lo que preguntabas.

Si en algo estoy seguro y lo discutiré a muerte es que: quien quiera aprender tiene que tener curiosidad. Esa es la principal herramienta para aprender.

En mi caso la curiosidad es saber que se trata de hacer con ese circuito, el porque esta diseñado así. Si tengo razón y no anda habré confirmado un poco mas mis conocimientos y, si no tengo razón, habré aprendido algo nuevo. No puedo perder de ninguna manera.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ene 24, 2021)

Hola Querido Amigo *switchxxi*
Te ruego que veas los dos vídeos que he posteado, así podrás satisfacer tu *curiosidad *y tal vez,
me des la razón de que funciona y me puedas explicar algún otro detalle de esta maravillosa ciencia
que consideres que debo aprender y por favor no me envíes archivos comprimidos que no tengo
posibilidad de verlos.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 24, 2021)

La linea azul representa la tensión de entrada, la verde la tensión en el emisor de Q3, la roja la tensión en la base del darlington, y la turquesa la corriente en la resistencia de 100 Ohms que uso para representar al relé.



DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola Querido Amigo *switchxxi*
> Te ruego que veas los dos vídeos que he posteado, así podrás satisfacer tu *curiosidad *y tal vez,
> me des la razón de que funciona y me puedas explicar algún otro detalle de esta maravillosa ciencia
> que consideres que debo aprender y por favor no me envíes archivos comprimidos que no tengo
> ...


Nuevamente, vi el video hoy a la tarde y si funciona, *pero lo prueba poniendo el terminal sensor sobre los rieles positivo y negativo, jamas se muestra que pasa cuando pone ese terminal sobre una señal de audio.*

El zip solo contiene el archivo para simularlo en proteus, no pierdes nada si no puedes verlo. Es el mismo que en la imagen que puse.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ene 24, 2021)

Hola querido amigo.
Puedes ver el primer video del post #17 desde el minuto 46 en adelante.


switchxxi dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 260933
> 
> La linea azul representa la tensión de entrada, la verde la tensión en el emisor de Q3, la roja la tensión en la base del darlington, y la turquesa la corriente en la resistencia de 100 Ohms que uso para representar al relé.
> 
> ...



*Puedes ver el primer vídeo del post # 17 desde el minuto 46 en adelante.*
*Saludos.
Roberto.*


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 24, 2021)

Quizás no me se explicar, el cable naranja, osea el que esta marcado como sensor supuestamente debería detectar si en los cables que llevan audio hay una tensión continua, como explica en el video, eso puede deberse a que uno de los transistores del amplificador de audio se puso en cortocircuito.

Ahora bien, conectar ese cable a los diodos (osea a la salida de +13v y a la de -13v) obviamente va a hacer que el relé deje de funcionar interrumpiendo el audio hacia los parlantes. Hasta ahí todo bien, no cuestiono que eso funcione, de echo lo hace, ese no es mi problema.

El problema viene cuando el cable naranja, osea el sensor, nunca, jamas, se conecta a la salida del audio que es donde debería ir conectado para detectar que hay presente una tensión continua y hacer funcionar el circuito para proteger los parlantes, que es la razón principal del circuito.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ene 25, 2021)

Estas equivocado.
Este circuito no hace eso. El mismo simula lo que un detector de voltaje directo haría,
cuando un voltaje positivo o negativo llega a la salida del amplificador.
Estos circuitos son muy complejos los fabrican especialmente para que cumplan esa
Función.
El detector que viene incorporado en el amplificador, le envía una señal al CPU del equipo cuando

 detecta la presencia de corrientes directas.
El CPU informa al amplificador y este se encarga automáticamente de realizar lo que nosotros
estamos haciendo en forma manual.
Así es como trabajan los aparatos de audio modernos.
Hace unos años el ampli no contaba con esta tecnología y se quemaban los parlantes.
Lo que hemos hecho era solo un ensayo demostrativo de lo que realiza el sensor en forma 
Automática. Capishe.
Ahora si me voy a dormir.
Si no entendieron mañana se los explico, pero está en el vídeo.
Buenas noches.
Roberto.


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 25, 2021)

Hola a todos.
Diamantepuro lo que tratan de plantear (al menos creo yo) es que el circuito evidentemente funciona detectando CC a la entrada de sensor pero no se está claro que hace con señal de audiofrecuencia en la entrada del sensor. Si esta entrada S, tu la conectas al + de la salida de parlante de tu amplificador de audio (por supuesto utilizando misma referencia de masa ok) entonces ante defectos a la salida de cc el mismo desconectaría el parlante del amplificador por que se abre el relé.
Ahora, que hace mientras ingresa CA o señal de audio?? Hay umbrales que pueden disparar el relé? esto es a frecuencia alta? Que pasa con las bajas frecuencias? etc.... no olvides que el circuito estará siempre conectado 


NOTA el diodo de protección en el 7912 está invertido. Va con en sentido contrario al dibujado. 
saludos

JGA


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 25, 2021)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Estas equivocado.
> Este circuito no hace eso. El mismo simula lo que un detector de voltaje directo haría,


Ok, me rindo.



Juan Jose dijo:


> NOTA el diodo de protección en el 7912 está invertido. Va con en sentido contrario al dibujado.


Buen ojo, no lo había notado. Ademas que falta el diodo volante en el relé como ya mencionaron.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 25, 2021)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Lo que hemos hecho era solo un ensayo demostrativo de lo que realiza el sensor en forma
> Automática.


Don Diamante, no es eso lo que han hecho por que así no trabajan los verdaderos protectores de parlantes. Por favor, lea estos temas que le van a mostrar como trabaja un verdadero protector:




__





						[Aporte] Protector de parlantes con uPC1237
					

Acá les traigo este módulo protector de parlantes para amplificadores de audio, basado en el IC µPC1237 de NEC. Este chip es relativamente barato en Argentina (entre $5 y $13 al 02/2011 ;)) y reúne TODAS las funciones necesarias para proteger los parlantes en un amplificador de audio...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						Protector de parlantes + PCB (sep... otro más)
					

Bueno, este protector de parlantes + mute on/off está 100% basado en el diseño presentado por Crimson en este hilo, pero lo pongo en uno nuevo por que si nó se va a armar mucho lío para buscarlo entre mas de 100 mensajes surtidos :oops:. Tal como ya lo comenté acá, al diseño de Crimson le cabían...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						[Aporte] Circuito de protección Integral para Amplificadores y Altavoces
					

Este circuito a sido ideado por la paranoia, para proteger nuestras mas preciadas creaciones (amplificadores) y a su vez nuestros parlantes en el caso de que nuestros amplis los pongan en peligro :lol:   La idea se concibió por acá...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ene 25, 2021)

*Hola amigos.*
Como me doy cuenta de que sois un poco, *no se como decirlo*, difíciles para comprender mi ensayo
Y no tenéis la mas pálida idea de lo que estoy hablando, os dejo un aporte que el *Dr. Zoidberg* tuvo la gentileza
de ofrecernos allá por el año 2012 y que yo no tenía la menor idea que existía., esto lo explica todo bien a la
manera que vosotros si lo podéis comprender. *¡¡ SUPONGO!!
Así trabajan los protectores de parlantes.*
Gracias* Dr. Zoidberg* por semejantes aportes., me saco un peso de encima.
*Dios lo Bendiga.*
Roberto.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 26, 2021)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> *Hola amigos.*
> Como me doy cuenta de que sois un poco, *no se como decirlo*, difíciles para comprender mi ensayo
> Y no tenéis la mas pálida idea de lo que estoy hablando.



Como bien haz dicho, la idea de ese circuito es aprender. Usa una pila de 1,5v entre tierra y el cable sensor, veras que si la pila esta conectada de una forma el circuito anda y si esta al revés no (eso seria 1,5v negativos). Ahora pon dos pilas en serie para aumentar la tensión de 1,5 a 3v y prueba nuevamente, el resultado sera el mismo, con 3v va a andar y con -3v no va a andar. Repite con 3 pilas para una tensión de 4.5v y el resultado también sera igual... Y estamos hablando de -4,5v *de corriente directa*. ¿ No era que este circuito es un detector de corriente directa en ambos sentidos ? ¿ Porque ahora solo detecta en uno ?

Ya, si pruebas con 4 pilas, osea con 6v probablemente ahora si empiece a funcionar conectádolas en ambos sentidos, (pero todo depende de las tolerancias de los componentes, quizás necesite un poco mas de tensión).

Yo solo expuse que ese circuito es malo, no sirve y no se porque sacar de la galera que se necesita un microcontrolador ya que los detectores de corriente directa en los parlantes no necesitan uno para funcionar... ¿ En donde hay un microcontrolador en los que ha subido Zoidberg?
¿ Que hay varios que pasan por el microcontrolador ? obvio, si el microcontrolador controla el relé, ya sea porque es mas fácil hacer por software un retardo de encendido en la conexión para evitar el pop en los parlantes y se ahorran un par de componentes para agregar un detector de continua, si, va a pasar por el micro, pero es por conveniencia mas que por necesidad.

Pensé que alguien que dice estar aprendiendo podría tal vez encontrar útil una explicación mas detallada con las falencias del circuito que se ha expuesto, me equivoque. No solo no fue apreciado sino que prácticamente fui insultado aun cuando di la respuesta y una opción para la pregunta original de como crear una fuente dual, con los pros y contras de cada una.

Y lo mas triste de todo es que con el agregado de un capacitor se resuelve uno de los problemas, que es que el circuito oscilaría conectándolo al audio y con una resistencia tan grande como la de 47k el capacitor ni siquiera debería ser tan grande, con un par de microfaradios ya es suficiente para un corte decente.

Verdaderamente con gente así cada día da mas ganas de seguir ayudando y aportando un poco de lo que se, que si bien no es mucho puede ayudar a varios. (Por cierto, estaba siendo sarcástico -Léase con la voz de Homero Simpson- ).


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ene 26, 2021)

Sr. Switchxxi.
En que categoría se encuentra usted.
Roberto.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 26, 2021)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Sr. Switchxxi.
> En que categoría se encuentra usted.
> Roberto.



Supongo que idiota pero sin estudios. A lo que pregunto ¿ En que modifica eso a todo lo que he venido exponiendo ?

Lo unico que si se es que tengo respeto por las personas que me tratan de enseñar porque saben mas que yo.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ene 26, 2021)

Desde el momento que yo subí el circuito, Ud. empezó a criticarlo aún sin haberlo leído, después fue comprendiendo poco
a poco que era para pensar, aún así siguió con las críticas.
Ud sabe que ese circuito no es mío, *que yo soy mas aprendiz que usted,* como pretende que le responda a sus preguntas.
Porque no me sugirió modificaciones y las veíamos así aprendíamos los dos.
Si tuviera Ud. respeto por las personas no sería sarcástico.
Evidentemente Ud. no me respeta como persona.
Para Ud. no soy nadie.
Que Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 26, 2021)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Desde el momento que yo subí el circuito, Ud. empezó a criticarlo aún sin haberlo leído


Jamas se menciono, en primer lugar, nada de eso y si lee vera que no hay criticas sino mas bien dudas acerca del circuito. Y si hacia las preguntas era porque usted tenia mas conocimiento sobre el circuito que yo (al menos de donde provenía, que bien pudo haber sido un diseño suyo a raíz de una tarea puesta en el curso).



DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> , después fue comprendiendo poco
> a poco que era para pensar, aún así siguió con las críticas.



Lo único que hice fue exponer, con explicaciones, porque el circuito funcionaria mal. Si a usted le molesta que se vea los errores entonces no esta dispuesto a aprender.



DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Ud sabe que ese circuito no es mío, *que yo soy mas aprendiz que usted,* como pretende que le responda a sus preguntas.





DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Porque no me sugirió modificaciones y las veíamos así aprendíamos los dos.



Jamas pretendí que respondiera las preguntas una vez supe de donde provenía el circuito. Solo quería mostrar el porque no funcionaria y si en vez de empezar a cegarse creyendo que yo solo molestaba hubiese empezado a preguntar sobre de lo que hablaba se hubiese podido mejorar el circuito y hacerlo funcionar correctamente. Pero lo único que hizo fue cerrar los oídos cuando intente explicar y que entienda cuales eran los problemas de ese circuito y porque no funcionaria. 



DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Si tuviera Ud. respeto por las personas no sería sarcástico.
> Evidentemente Ud. no me respeta como persona.
> Para Ud. no soy nadie.
> Que Dios lo Bendiga.
> Roberto.



Alguien que se cierra a quien le trata de explicar, hace oído sordo y se comporta con capricho... Pues, aun por motivos diferentes, nos convierte en dos irrespetuosos. Yo, por mi parte pido perdón, la ironía no fue para faltar el respeto sino para que entienda, de una forma cómica (quizás no se entendió así) que lo que quería decir fue (transcribo pero sin ironía): Verdaderamente con gente así, cada día, se van las ganas de seguir ayudando y aportando un poco de lo que se, que si bien no es mucho puede ayudar a varios
La ironía era mas por darle un toque de humor, y lo peor es que lo anterior no lo dije por enojo sino por tristeza de quien dice querer aprender no sepa oir cuando se le intenta enseñar.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 26, 2021)

Haya PAZ y espíritu didáctico y docente practicado con HUMILDAD........la ignorancia es atrevida y no hay mal alunmo, si no mal profesor....es por ello que tanto las preguntas, los debates y las respuestas, se deben efectuar con respeto y humildad, inquietud de aprendizaje y bondad en la trasmisión de conocimientos.....nadie nace enseñado y nadie sabe todo....
Por último muy bueno el texto de los títulos....eso sí,los que marcan las diferencias son los Títulos Nobiliarios, que se lo pregunten a la Duquesa de Alba y a la Reina de Inglaterra y a su hijo el orejas..............


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ene 26, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Jamas se menciono, en primer lugar, nada de eso y si lee vera que no hay criticas sino mas bien dudas acerca del circuito. Y si hacia las preguntas era porque usted tenia mas conocimiento sobre el circuito que yo (al menos de donde provenía, que bien pudo haber sido un diseño suyo a raíz de una tarea puesta en el curso).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy en Paz conmigo mismo y con los demás, yo me disculpo con todos aquellos que pude haber herido, agradezco las palabras
de aliento de todos los que me quieren enseñar a pesar de mi edad avanzada.
Los que me conocen saben que no soy así de quisquilloso, pero a veces no se si será el calor, o los problemas de salud, me hacen
reaccionar mal.
Nuevamente pido perdón . Tengan ustedes misericordia.
Que Jesús que es el hacedor de vida, tenga piedad de nosotros.
Saludos.
Roberto.


----------



## Alice (Jul 25, 2021)

Hola amigos he realizado un protector de parlantes y funciona la parte de el retardo bien ( aunque me gustaría saber cuanto debe de ser es el tiempo de encendido prudencial para la conexión de la bocina) lo tengo como a 10 segundos pero estoy casi seguro que es demasiado tiempo.
Bueno por esa parte no tengo problemas, mi duda verdaderamente es la detección de continúa,que para simularla le coloque 12 volts donde debe de ir la salida del amplificador y no desconectó el relé ni se entero de la CC. Alguien me puede decir si esta prueba que hice esta mal hecha o darme alguna recomendación. 
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2021)

Alice dijo:


> ( aunque me gustaría saber cuanto debe de ser es el tiempo de encendido prudencial para la conexión de la bocina) lo tengo como a 10 segundos pero estoy casi seguro que es demasiado tiempo.


Con dos segundos basta y sobra.


Alice dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir si esta prueba que hice esta mal hecha *o darme alguna recomendación.*


Buscá en el foro por que hay varios protectores probados y 100% funcionales. En *este* tenes el modelo de simulación con todos los agregados necesarios.


----------



## Alice (Jul 26, 2021)

Sí voy a implementarlo, ya que no estoy muy seguro si realmente está funcionando la protección del que ya he hecho, aunque lo revisare de nuevo.
No vaya a ser que tenga algo mal conectado, pero haré el que me recomienda que es más confiable.
Gracias por la ayuda. 👍


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 26, 2021)

Con decirte que el capacitor que esta despues de las resistencias, si hay tension negativa, puede llegar a volar al corno, dependiendo del voltaje.
Mejor arma algo bueno y funcional, como el que puso el doc, o el del don rata; [Aporte] Circuito de protección Integral para Amplificadores y Altavoces


----------



## Alice (Jul 26, 2021)

Amigos gracias nuevamente por el consejo y menos mal que me ha fallado el circuito y he preguntado y me han guiado porque si no lo hubiese armado corriendo el riesgo que me comenta DJT3.
La falla que me daba la resolví y era un problema que no había unificado los negativos de el volt de prueba con los de el circuito y por eso no accionaba el primer transistor. 
Pero con lo que me han dicho no lo utilizare y haré el que me recomendó el Dr. Zoidberg.
Saludos.


----------

